# [Theme] Blue Lust



## whitereign (Jan 7, 2012)

This is my second Theme.

I wanted to thank the ones that made this possible,
mpitcher225 XDA Forum
mudthestud23 Droidrzr Forum

Tested ONLY ON Razr-Eclipse-v1.3

****Download Here!****

****UPDATE 03/28****
Just Finished:

Mail.apk NEW 3/28
Browser.apk NEW 3/28
Filemanager.apk NEW 3/29
Contacts.apk NEW 3/29

---=== Installation Instructions ===---

1)BACK UP YOUR PHONE!!
2) Use Bootstrap
3) Wipe Dalvik Cache
4) Enjoy!
5)BACK UP YOUR PHONE!!

---===Themed APK Files===---
StatusUI.apk
frameWork.apk
settings.apk
Dialer.apk
Mail.apk
Browser.apk

---===Themed APK files Soon To Be Themed===---
Calendar.apk
Music.apk


----------

